

Apple iPad explained for Geeks - digamber_kamat
http://blog.seattlepi.com/microsoft/archives/192799.asp

======
david927
User are frustrated with the complexity of computers, but they don't want it
solved with simplicity. They want the rich feature set, but with the
complexity managed. Big difference.

~~~
digamber_kamat
If I permit myself to indulge in a little bit of criticism I would say that
your comments however articulate they are, when we consider the semantics it
simply does not make any sense.

~~~
david927
Thanks. (But you speak like the caterpillar in Alice in Wonderland.) Ok,
here's an analogy:

When the car was young, to start it you had to crank in the front while
someone else was pulling at the clutch, and to steer it you used reigns.

What did people want? A modified version of the car which was simple to start
and operate, or a bicycle?

People want a simplified presentation of feature-rich objects, not simple
objects.

~~~
digamber_kamat
If you do not take it as an offense Sir, it would be certainly helpful to you
if you can add a new word to your vocabulary which I believe is already rich
due to your extensive reading (since you have mentioned Alice in Wonderland).
That word is "Sarcasm". Reading P.G. Wodehouse too might be a of help.

Some one also told me that women are better jet riders because it doesnt have
a reverse gear.

